# Suche Rat bezüglich Pflanzen



## korallenplaty (10. Jan. 2015)

Wie ihr seht bin ich neu hier und habe auch gleich mal einige Fragen:

Ich würde gerne meinen Teich schön gestalten, die Wasserqualität verbessern etc., in dem ich Wasserpflanzen besorge.
Damit ihr euch ein Bild machen könnt, habe ich ein Foto angehängt, dennoch werden vermutlich weitere Angaben benötigt:

Wassertiefe: 1m-1,4m
Boden: schlammig, Laubschichten
Sauerstoffgehalt (Pumpe) hoch
Uferbereiche teilweise steinig und flach abfallend

Besatz: Weißfische aller Art (massenweise), 2 __ Hechte, evtl. noch ein paar Schleien

Es ist kein künstlich angelegter Teich, deshalb kann ich die Bodenbeschaffung nicht ändern, 
Bäume fällen kommt auch nicht in Frage.

Früher wirklich ein schöner Teich mit Seerosen, __ Schilf/__ Binsen, Karpfen gewesen. Die Ratten haben leider alles kaputtgemacht, selbst die Böschung.

Nun wollte ich aber einen Versuch wagen und habe mir folgendes gedacht:

Schilf und Binsen am Rand/Uferbereich pflanzen (jemand noch Alternativen?)

Dann wollte ich noch Pflanzen ins Wasser setzen, ist dieses zu empfehlen auf Grund der Begebenheiten
oder würden die nicht überleben?

Ansonsten dachte ich an __ Wasserpest, kann man die kostengünstig in großen Mengen erwerben?

Hat jemand vielleicht noch eine ganz andere Anmerkung bezüglich Pflanzen oder generell?

Danke im Voraus, mfG


----------



## laolamia (10. Jan. 2015)

hallo,

ein traum!
ich wuerde da garnichts dran aendern.
eventuell ne seerose rein...aber nichts was wuchert.

kannst noch mehr fotos reistellen?

gruss marco


----------



## korallenplaty (10. Jan. 2015)

Danke, ja ich werde mich bemühen, morgen ein paar Fotos hochzuladen.


----------



## bekamax (10. Jan. 2015)

Hallo, und WILLKOMMEN hier im Forum!

Ich kann mich nur Marco anschließen! Dein Teich ist ein TRAUM!

Hier findest du sicher genug Menschen, die dir weiterhelfen können.

Der erste Rat: Nimm dir Zeit und gehe behutsam vor, schließlich ist der Teich schon wunderschön!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (10. Jan. 2015)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen im Forum. Es ist einTraum, aber so wie ich es sehe hat Korralli wirkloch zu wenig Pflanzen und Fische die sie kurz halten und die 2 Hechte halten den Fischbestand nicht kurz... ich find das Gewässer zu klein für Hechte, aber darum gehts ja nicht. 
Bepflanzung findest Du überall, nur nicht im Baumarkt oder im Zoofachgeschäft. 

Eine Anfrage hier im Forum und es gibt Pflanzen satt. Aber bestimmt nicht im Winter. 

Im Frühjahr machen alle Ihre Teiche hübsch un da fällt einiges an.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Jan. 2015)

laolamia schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ein traum!
> ich wuerde da garnichts dran aendern.
> ...



Hi Marco,

da kommen bei der Tiefe aber nur sehr große, starkwüchsige (wuchernde) Sorten in Fragen.  Müßte aber auch erst mal geklärt sein wie es überhaupt mit der Sonneneinstrahlung aussieht wenn die Bäume wieder ihre Klamotten anhaben

MfG Frank


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (10. Jan. 2015)

Große starkwüchsige Seerosen sind ja auch nicht Zielführend. Die machen nur noch mehr Probleme. Ein Schilfgürtel würde dem ganzen gut stehen.


----------



## korallenplaty (10. Jan. 2015)

Danke schon mal für die Antworten, es wirkt kleiner als es ist, aber die morgigen Fotos sollten Aufschluss geben. 

__ Hechte sind mit 35cm/60cm hereingekommen, wahrscheinlich gehöre ich zu den wenigen, die sich sogar noch über den __ Fischreiher freuen.
Was da an Brut diesen Sommer zu sehen war...
Nun ja, __ Schilf werde ich definitiv pflanzen, auch wenn das eher meines Erachtens optische Auswirkungen hat als andere.
Gleiches gilt natürlich auch für __ Binsen


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (10. Jan. 2015)

Schilf hat nicht nur optisch Auswirkung. Es frisst keine Fische aber zählt zu den stark zehrenden Pflanzen, die auch zur Wasseraufbereitung eingesetzt werden.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (10. Jan. 2015)

... ernten und kompostieren nicht vergessen.


----------



## misudapi (10. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Kallenplaty
darf ich dir noch __ Schwertlilien für den Rand vorschlagen. Diese Pflanzen werden sogar in Kläranlagen eingesetzt. Zudem blühen sie auch schön. Für die Beschattung( falls du diese überhaub bei den Bäumen brauchts) sind Schwimmfplanzen auch nicht schlecht. Da fallen mir auch z.B. Schwimmfarn, __ Froschbiss und __ Wasserschlauch ein. Vielleicht wäre auch noch die Krebschere was für dein Teich. Was für Pflanzen du nehmen kannst hängt natürlich auch von deren Bedürfnissen ab.
Bei mir haben im Schatten bei 1,2m Tief doch tatsächlich __ Laichkraut und __ Tausendblatt Wurzeln geschlagen.  
Gruß Susanne
P.S. Dein Teich sieht super aus.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (10. Jan. 2015)

Lilien... die schönste Kĺäranlagenpflanze..


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Jan. 2015)

Hi Korallenplaty

__ Schilf würde ich net nehmen. Hat zwar wie Thomas schreib ne super  Nährstoffverwertung, aber es ist auch die Pflanze die am stärksten zur Verlandung eines Gewässers sorgt weil die toten harten Halme extrem schlecht verrotten und man Laub, Schlamm und sonstigen Eintrag von außen zwischen einen dichten Schlifwuchs auch net mehr rausbekommt. Nachteil ist das man es auch nicht mehr einfach rausrupfen kann wenn es einem dann doch zuviel wird. Die Rhizome bilden gewaltige Geflechte im Bodengrund die dann nur noch mit einem Bagger zu entfernen wären. __ Rohrkolben wären da wesentlich besser kontrollierbar da man die Halme noch leicht ausreißen kann.
Oder wie oben schon genannt am Uferrand/Flachwasser: Wasserschwertlilien (die gelbe heimische __ Iris pseudacorus oder asiatische I. laevigata), __ Blutweiderich (Lythrum salicaria), straußblütiger Felberich (Lysimachia thyrsiflora), gemeiner __ Gilbweiderich (L. vulgaris), __ Blutauge (Potentilla palustris), __ Scheinkalla (Lysichiton), __ Hechtkraut (Pontederia cordata/lancifolia), __ Fieberklee (Meyanthes trifoliata), Zungenhahnenfuß (Ranunculus lingua) u.v.m

im tieferen Wasser: Krebsscheren (Stratiodes aloides), __ Seekanne (Nymphoides peltata), __ Wasserknöterich (Persicaria amphibia)  und sonstige Unterwasserpflanzen

@Thomas: __ Lilien als schönste Kläranlagenpflanze Es gibt zwar ein paar wenige Lilien die auch feuchten Boden vertragen (z.B die nordamerikanische Pantherlilie (Lilium pardalinum)) aber im dauernassen Boden hälts keine aus.

MfG Frank


----------



## laolamia (10. Jan. 2015)

der teich wird ja unterschiedliche tiefen haben....ich liebe diese....
wenn du uns noch sagst wo du lebst stehen die sterne guenstig das du die pflanzen kostenlos bekommst


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Jan. 2015)

korallenplaty schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 141001


Ehrlich, rechts bei den Baumwurzeln würde ich nicht eine Pflanze einpflanzen. Die Sicht auf die Wurzeln bloß nicht kaputt machen.
Unter die Weide links wird es auch nix mit Pflanzen. Das Geld welches du dafür ausgeben würdest kannst du besser spenden. Da drunter wird nix wachsen.
Hinten in der Mitte könnte was wachsen, was etwas höher ist. Ich würde aber nix richtig hohes Dichte nehmen. Denke da eher an* Hechtkraut* möglicherweise mir ein zwei Pflanzen gelbe Wasserlilien.
Vorne auf keinen Fall irgend was hohes. Vielleicht* Sumpfdotterblume*, *Bachbunge* ,* Fieberklee.*
In das Wasser dann aber nur vorne ein paar Seerosen. Gerade der freie Wasserspiegel vor den Baumwuezel sowie bei der Weide machen den Teich toll. Ins Wasser dann ggf. Schraubenvallis und __ Wasserpest und nur im Vordergrund vielleicht noch ein paar Wasserfedern oder __ Tausendblatt, weil beides über die Wasseroberfläche wachsen wird.


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Korallenplaty,
Dein Teich ist wirklich sehr schön, da müsste ich meinen in "Gartenpfütze" umtaufen. Ich schließe mich Franks und Susannes Meinung an. Ich würde __ Wasserpest und __ Schilf nicht einsetzen. Dein Teich ist vergleichsweise groß, und der dann resultierende Aufwand (um starkwüchsige Pflanzen in Schach zu halten) immens. Die Vorschläge in Richtung __ Hechtkraut sind gut. Dazu passen __ Binsen (Juncus, Schoenoplectus), Riedgräser (Carex), und natürlich die __ Lilien (die Varianten, die auch im Wasser stehe dürfen). Ich werde mit diesen Wünschen weniger im Baumarkt oder Gartencenter fündig, sondern bestelle übers Internet.
Denk' auch an Totto's Einwurf. Nicht allein Wasser- und Sumpfpflanzen sorgen für eine gute Wasserqualität, in Deinem Fall tut's auch die vorhandene Bepflanzung, die ja bis in den Teich geht.


----------



## korallenplaty (11. Jan. 2015)

__ Schwertlilien hören sich gut an, wenn die blühen sieht es echt toll aus!
Ansonsten sind echt noch viele andere gute Vorschläge gekommen.

Ich habe gerade einfach noch ein paar Bilder gemacht


----------



## korallenplaty (11. Jan. 2015)

+


----------



## samorai (11. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Korally!
Schönes " Loch "! Nach dem die Pflanzenfrage fast oder ganz geklärt ist, bleibt noch die Frage mit den Ratten. Werden sie wieder kommen? Kannst Du deine Pflanzen irgendwie schützen? Wassergraben?
Und wie stehst Du zu einem Skimmer? 
Denn Du möchtest ja deinen Teich verbessern! Der Laubeinfall ist auch ein Problem bei Dir, welches du indierkt angesprochen hattest.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## laolamia (11. Jan. 2015)

ich wuerde in diesen naturteich keine sichtbare technik einbauen.


----------



## samorai (11. Jan. 2015)

Wir werden alle nicht jünger!  Laubbäume= Blütenstaub=Blütenblätter und ne ganze Menge Laub und kleine Äste(Trauerweide). Wenn er seinen Teich helfen möchte, kann er diesen Kompromiss eingehen und alle würden es verstehen. Ich meinte auch nicht einen Schwimm-Standskim, denn die währen total überfordert, ich dachte mehr an solch ein "Uferskimmer" der alles schlucken kann und den kann man mit etwas Geschick tarnen.
Letztendlich entscheidet der Betrachter, denn er hat um Hilfe gebeten und muss sich jeden Tag mit der Materie auseinander setzen.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## neuling (15. März 2015)

Hallo, ich bin der Meinung.... 
Mache bitte nix. So ein Teich hätte gerne jeder. Echt zu beneiden. Wäre es mein Grundstück und Teich 
Ich würde mir ne richtige schicke Hütte an/über den Teich bauen mir Terrasse 
Ein paar schicke Gräser an Land Pflanzen so als würden die zum Teich gehören. Sieht mega aus. Glas Rotwein und einfach die Abende am Teich genießen 
Hammer Hammer Hammer


----------

